# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Kaupunkiratojen erottaminen erilleen kaukoliikenneraiteista

## Otso Kivekäs

> Kaupunkirataliikenne voi ja käyttääkin muiden junien kanssa samoja raideyhteyksiä poikkeustilanteissa, ja varikkosiirroilla ihan sunnitellustikin. Automaattilähijunaradan täytyisi olla täysin erotettu muusta liikenteestä, joka estäisi nykyisen joustavamman liikennöinnin.


Olen alkanut miettiä, että paranisiko junaliikenteen luotettavuus, jos tuo joustava mahdollisuus toimia poikkeustilanteissa poistettaisiin. Eli siis kaupunkiradat erotettaisiin fyysisesti täysin kauko & lähiliikenteen radoista.

Ratojen, junien ja asemien muodostama kokonaisuus on jo sangen monimutkainen, eikä sitä varmaan enää pysty ihminen optimoimaan päässään järkevästi; kaikki osat eivät vaan mahdu kerralla muistiin. Aika usein monimutkaisten järjestelmien luotettavuus paranee ihan sillä, että niitä yksinkertaistetaan, vaikka yksinkertaistus teoriassa heikentäisi luotettavuutta.

Ihan noin käytännössä erottaminen mahdollistaisi mm. seuraavia luotettavuutta parantavia toimenpiteitä:Vaihteita jotka lumi voi tukkia tarvitsisi periaatteessa vain Helsingissä, Keravalla, Huopalahdessa ja Leppävaarassa. Tuo on sen verran pieni määrä, että ne voisi vaikka kaikki kattaa.Helsingissä junia voisi liikennöidä vain kahdella laiturilla, kun lähtevä juna pääsisi aina alta pois riippumatta muun liikenteen tilanteesta.Kaupunkiratojen kalusto voitaisiin hankkia vain kaupunkiratojen käyttöön, eikä sen soveltuvuutta Lahteen asti ajamiseen tarvitsisi miettiä, siihen olisi omat junansa.Kaupunkiratojen liikennöinti olisi luontevaa siirtää jollekin paikalliselle toimijalle VR:ltä.

En nyt tällä tarkoita siis Vepsäläisen ideaa muuttaa kaupunkiradat metroiksi. Virtateknologian tai laiturikorkeuden muuttamiseen ei tässä yhteydessä ole mitään tarvetta.

Ja automaatiosta sanoisin, että jos radat olisi erotettu vaikka kymmenen vuoden päästä, automaation tilannetta voidaan katsoa sitten, että alkaako maailmalla näkyä hyviä junaliikenneautomatisointeja. Ja jos ei, niin taas seuraavaa junasukupolvea hankittaessa uudestaan. Ei tässä ole mitään tarvetta olla teknologiaedelläkävijä. 

Ps, kuten avauslausessta toivottavasti selvisi tämä on spekulaatiota, eikä faktaa.

----------


## Murzu

Nykyinen kaupunkirata, on yhdistetty vaihteiden avulla päärataan, sieltä ja täältä, ei kovin monesta kohtaa, Helsinki, Oulunkylä, Tikkurila, Kerava. Tämä ei sinällään heikennä täsmällisyyttä millään tavalla. Pääradan ja kaupunkiradan välisiä vaihteita ei juuri käännellä, vaan ne ovat 99,9% samassa asennossa. Ainoastaan Helsingissä, silloin tällöin käytetään runkosiirroissa, samoja vaihteita pääradan kanssa, ja muutama katoksen alle ajava K-juna käyttää samoja vaihteita. Mutta tässä kaikki. 

Normaalitilanteessa kaupunkirata on käytännössäkin täysin kaukojunista eristettyä liikennettä. Se, että poikkeustilanteita varten on olemassa vaihteet harvakseltaan, ei ole mistään eikä keneltäkään pois, päinvastoin. Esim poikkeustilanteessa, myös K-juna voidaan ajattaa päärataa, jos kaupunkiradalle on toinen K-juna hajonnut. Tosin asemia jää tällöin väliin, mutta isoimmille asemille silti päästään. 

Väitän, että on jopa yleisempää, että lähijuna käyttää pääraiteita, kuin että kaukojuna ahtautuisi kaupunkiradalle. Ihan jo liikennetiheyksellisistä syistä. 

Eniten kaupunkiradan liikenteen häiriöitä aiheuttaa K- ja I-junien eri pysähtymiskäyttäytymiset. Kaupunkiradalla lähijunat aiheuttavat risteämisiä toistensa kanssa. Samoja vaihteita käytetään Keravalla, Tikkurilassa, ja Helsingissä. Määräävä tekijä on Tikkurila. I-junan on lähdettävä mahdollisimman pian K-junan perään, väli on 2min. Silti Pasilassa aiheutuu jo se, että I-junan takaa tuleva K-juna on jo saanut vähänkään myöhässä olevan I-junan kiinni. Eikä tässä vielä kaikki. Tikkurilan lähtöaika-synkronointi määrää myös Helsingin ja Keravan lähtöajat. Tästä aiheutuu se, että se linnunlauluun tuleva K-juna joutuu tekemään SEN pysähdyksen, jos lähtevä I-juna on enemmän kuin 30 sekuntia myöhässä. Ja tämän 30s lähdön viivästyksen voi aiheuttaa esim "ovipoliisi", joka odottaa kaveriaan, joka ei viitsi juosta. Junien kohtaaminen Linnunlaulussa määräytyy Tikkurilan synkronoinnin takia, osapuilleen Helsinginkadun kohdille. Keravan päässä ongelmaa ei niinkään ole, käyttöraiteita on kaksi, ja yhteinen vaihde on alle minuutin varattu. Keravalla saapuva juna tulee hieman ennemminkuin lähtevä, jonka takia tarvitaan kaksi raidetta. 

Mikäli olisi vain N-junia. Niin koko ongelmaa ei olisi. Tai teoriassa voitaisiin ajaa N ja I junia, eli samalla periaatteella kuin nykyisin, mutta K-junat muutettaisiin N:ksi. Tällöin ei tarvittaisi Tikkurilan minimisynkronointia, vaan junat voisivat ajaa Hki-Tikkurila väliä 5min välein, ja Tikkurila-Kerava 10min välein. Siinä mielessä, että kaikilla lähijunilla keskinopeus välillä Tikkurila-Hki olisi sama. Nykyinen epäsymmetrisyys aiheuttaa nämä ongelmat, jotka ovat ns kroonisia ongelmia, ehkä jopa voisin käyttää sanaa LOPPUTULOS.

----------


## late-

> Eniten kaupunkiradan liikenteen häiriöitä aiheuttaa K- ja I-junien eri pysähtymiskäyttäytymiset.


Kevyenä talvisopeutumisena voitaisiin kokeilla K-junien ajamista aina N-junina talvikaudella ja I-junien ajamista normaalisti. Häiriötilanteiden karsitussa aikataulussa korvataan nyt K -> N ja perutaan I:t, joten tuo olisi palvelutasoltaan kuitenkin parempi ratkaisu.

Oikeastaan kannatan muutenkin K-junasta luopumista, mutta onhan siitä matka-aikahyötyjä erityisesti Tikkurilan ja Keravan välissä. Kuormitukset kuitenkin tasaantuisivat.

----------


## Mikle

> Oikeastaan kannatan muutenkin K-junasta luopumista, mutta onhan siitä matka-aikahyötyjä erityisesti Tikkurilan ja Keravan välissä. Kuormitukset kuitenkin tasaantuisivat.


Itse käytän usein K-junaa juuri tuolta Tikkurilan ja Keravan väliltä Hesaan Matka-aikahan on vain (suunnasta riippuen)2-3 minuuttia lyhyempi N-junaan verrattuna. Täysin tunnepohjainen juttuhan se on, mutta K:lla on kyllä sujuvampi matkustaa.

Se on täysin totta, että toimintavarmempi systeemi olisi pelkät N-junat.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 2:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 2:21 ----------




> Se, että poikkeustilanteita varten on olemassa vaihteet harvakseltaan, ei ole mistään eikä keneltäkään pois, päinvastoin.


Samaa mieltä: kyllä nuo vaihdeyhteydet tuo joustavuutta niin kaupunkiradan kuin "pääraiteidenkin" käyttäjille. 




> Väitän, että on jopa yleisempää, että lähijuna käyttää pääraiteita, kuin että kaukojuna ahtautuisi kaupunkiradalle. Ihan jo liikennetiheyksellisistä syistä.


Oma tuntuma myöskin, että ei se ainakaan yhtään harvinaisempaa ole kuin kaukojuna kaupunkiradalla.

----------


## ultrix

> Oma tuntuma myöskin, että ei se ainakaan yhtään harvinaisempaa ole kuin kaukojuna kaupunkiradalla.


Aika jännä, itse nimittäin en ole koskaan nähnyt I/K/N-junaa pääraiteilla, mutta kerran olin allejäännin takia kaupunkirataa käyttävässä kaukojunassa. Mutta minä olenkin tamperelainen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Aika jännä, itse nimittäin en ole koskaan nähnyt I/K/N-junaa pääraiteilla, mutta kerran olin allejäännin takia kaupunkirataa käyttävässä kaukojunassa. Mutta minä olenkin tamperelainen.


Minä taas olen matkustanut A- tai M-junalla Helsingistä Kivihaan puolenvaihtopaikalle saakka kaukojunien raidetta käyttäen, ja siitä juna jatkoi kaupunkirataa Huopalahteen. Ilmalaan menijöitä kehotettiin palaamaan Huopalahdesta takaisin seuraavalla A- tai M-junalla.

Hieman yleisempää lienee se, että S, U, E, Y tai turkulainen "lainaa" kaupunkiradan raidetta.

----------


## Knightrider

> Se on täysin totta, että toimintavarmempi systeemi olisi pelkät N-junat.[


Mielestänne siis Malmin asemalle, jolle voi pysähtyä kaikilta raiteilta ja jolta lähtee yhteyksiä joka suuntaan, kymmeniä bussilinjoja, riittää yksi joka asemalla pysähtelevä juna. Itse olen käyttänyt K-junaa matkoilla Rautatientori-Malmi, Malmi-Tikkurila sekä Malmi-Kerava ja kyllä se K-juna tuntuu nopeammalta, sama kalusto sillä on mutta muutaman aseman ohittaa. Puistolan voisi ohittaa myös mutta Oulunkylä on jätettävä, on tullut käytettyä Jokeri-linjaan vaihtamista varten, viikonloppuiltoina kun Malmilta ei enää 54B kulje ja 519 on juuri mennyt.

Jos olisi jokin juna, joka pysähtyisi vain Pasilassa, Oulunkylässä, Malmilla, Tikkurilassa, Keravalla, Riihimäellä ja Hämeenlinnassa matkalla Tampereelle olisi kyllä hyvä. Sitten vastapainoksi linja joka pysähtyy vähemmän HSL-alueella ja useammin sen ulkopuolella, pitempää Helsinkiin tuleville.

----------


## kouvo

> Mielestänne siis Malmin asemalle, jolle voi pysähtyä kaikilta raiteilta ja jolta lähtee yhteyksiä joka suuntaan, kymmeniä bussilinjoja, riittää yksi joka asemalla pysähtelevä juna.


Helposti. Malmi nyt ei sen kummoisempi asemakylä ole, että se sinänsä ansaitsisi mitään erityiskohtelua. Se että K-juna siellä nykyään pysähtyy johtunee puhtaasti siitä, ettei se törmäisi edellä ajavaan I-junaan.

----------


## Mikle

> Aika jännä, itse nimittäin en ole koskaan nähnyt I/K/N-junaa pääraiteilla, mutta kerran olin allejäännin takia kaupunkirataa käyttävässä kaukojunassa. Mutta minä olenkin tamperelainen.


Ei mullakaan mitään faktaa ole asiasta esittää. Pelkkiä omia havaintoja ja kokemuksia.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:03 ----------




> Mielestänne siis Malmin asemalle, jolle voi pysähtyä kaikilta raiteilta ja jolta lähtee yhteyksiä joka suuntaan, kymmeniä bussilinjoja, riittää yksi joka asemalla pysähtelevä juna.


Minäkin ylempänä totesin K-junan mukavammaksi ja sen käyttäjänä kannatan K-junan säilymistä jatkossakin eikä muuttamista joka asemalla pysähtyväksi. K- ja I-junien yhteistoiminta ruuhka-aikoina on kuitenkin minuuttipeliä joten toimintavarmempi vaihtoehto se N kyllä on mun mielestä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:10 ----------




> Se että K-juna siellä nykyään pysähtyy johtunee puhtaasti siitä, ettei se törmäisi edellä ajavaan I-junaan.


Heh. Ei ole esittää lukuja, mutta yllättävän paljon Malmillakin liikkuu junamatkustajia.

K-junaan liittyen muuten sen pysäkkimäärät on kasvaneet jatkuvasti. Muistan jostain 1980-luvun hämärästä ajan, jolloin Tikkurilan jälkeen K pysähtyi seuraavan kerran Pasilassa. Sitten tuli jossain vaiheessa mukaan pysähdykset Malmilla ja Puistolassa. Viimeiseksi lisättiin Oulunkylän pysähdys. Voi olla, että aikajärjestys meni väärin, mutta kuitenkin..Niin ja olihan silloin P-junakin :Smile:

----------


## Miska

> Oikeastaan kannatan muutenkin K-junasta luopumista, mutta onhan siitä matka-aikahyötyjä erityisesti Tikkurilan ja Keravan välissä. Kuormitukset kuitenkin tasaantuisivat.


Tähän suuntaanhan YTV/HSL on Keravan kaupunkiradan liikennöintiä vähitellen hivuttanut. Seuraava askel käsittääkseni on K-junien muuttaminen vain ruuhka-aikaan liikennöiviksi, jolloin arjen päiväliikenteessä siirryttäisiin lauantain tapaan ajamaan N-junia 10 minuutin välein.

----------


## Knightrider

> Helposti. Malmi nyt ei sen kummoisempi asemakylä ole, että se sinänsä ansaitsisi mitään erityiskohtelua. Se että K-juna siellä nykyään pysähtyy johtunee puhtaasti siitä, ettei se törmäisi edellä ajavaan I-junaan.


Kyllä se kummoisempi on kun sitä käytetään liityntäasemana, kuten Tikkurilaa ja Pasilaakin. Ei kukaan Käpylän/Ilmalan/Valimon asemalle liityntämatkaa tee - mutta mielestäsi ne ovat Malmin "arvoisia". (Malmin) aseman seudulla on 10 000 asukasta, asemalla on 4 laiturilla varustettua raidetta (neljästä), sieltä lähtee 22 bussilinjaa, joista 8 liityntäliikennettä varten.



> Tähän suuntaanhan YTV/HSL on Keravan kaupunkiradan liikennöintiä vähitellen hivuttanut. Seuraava askel käsittääkseni on K-junien muuttaminen vain ruuhka-aikaan liikennöiviksi, jolloin arjen päiväliikenteessä siirryttäisiin lauantain tapaan ajamaan N-junia 10 minuutin välein.


Se on kyllä totta, K-juna voitaisiin minun puolesta korvata sillä, että kaikki lähijunat pysähtyisivät siellä. Toki voisi olla jokin yksi Malmin ohittava pikalinja. Tämä nopeuttaisi myös matkoja Helsingistä Puistolaan ja Tapanilaan sekä Tikkurilan suunnalta Pukinmäkeen, Oulunkylään ja Käpylään, kun voitaisiin mennä nopealla junalla Malmille ja loppumatka N:llä.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> mielestäsi ne ovat Malmin "arvoisia"


Ei tässä mistään "arvosta" ole kyse, eikä sen oleellinen mitta ole "montako" junaa jossain pysähtyy. Kyse on siitä, paljonko on matkustajia, ja miten näille tarjotaan paras mahdollinen palvelu (huomioiden kustannukset jne).

Tärkein palvelun mitta on, montako junaa tunnissa pysähtyy. Tuon vähentämistä Malmillahan ei ole kukaan ehdottanut. Toiseksi tärkeintä on, mihin niillä pääsee, ja kauanko niillä kestää. Nyt joka toisella junalla ei pääse ihan joka väliasemalle, mutta vastaavasti on Helsinkiin mennessä perillä ehkä 2min nopeammin, ja tikkurilaan mennessä minuutin (jollain varmaan on tarkatkin ajat).

Sinänsä vähän nopeamman junan tarjoaminen liikennöidymmille Puistolan Malmin ja Ogelin asemille voi olla ihan järkevää, vaikka se jättää vähemmän käytetyille Tapanilalle, Pukinmäelle ja Käpylälle puolikkaan vuorovälin. Ongelmaksi tulee kuitenkin se luotettavuus, joka onkin sitten aika iso ongelma. Jos hidastamalla noita joka toista junaa hiukan voitaisiin parantaa palvelun luotettavuutta selvästi, niin kyllä se malmilaistenkin palvelua parantaisi. Ei se nopeus auta, jos sen seurauksena vaan seistään Linnunlaulussa.

----------

